# DIRECTV to Deploy Voice-Enabled DIRECTV DSL Gateways to Residential Consumers



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

DIRECTV Broadband, Inc. and Texas Instruments Incorporated today announced they are working together to deploy voice-enabled DIRECTV DSL gateways to DIRECTV Broadband's residential DSL customers. Deployment of the gateways, which will begin in late 2002, provide DIRECTV Broadband with the ability to launch Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) services to its customers. DIRECTV Broadband is a nationwide provider of integrated broadband services and is a subsidiary of Hughes Electronics Corporation.

DIRECTV Broadband is working with TI to integrate TI's AR5V10 DSL gateway solution into a complete third generation DIRECTV DSL gateway for consumer deployment throughout the United States. TI technology will provide the data routing, support for two digital voice lines and home networking interfaces -- enabling DIRECTV Broadband to offer subscribers the delivery of voice and DSL services through the DIRECTV Broadband residential gateway. (For more information on TI's AR5V10 visit www.ti.com/sc/dslgateway.) The gateways will also be equipped with home networking technology to allow the sharing of broadband content and services throughout the home.

Full Story


----------

